# chucho



## Henrik Larsson

¿Cómo se dice "chucho" en Inglés? Perhaps it's "pooch"? I'm not very sure, let's see if anybody knows it.


----------



## cristóbal

No estoy seguro a lo que te refieres... pero mi diccionario dice "sting-ray" que es un tipo de animal acuatico...
"Pooch" sería un perro.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

"Chucho" is a coloquial word of "perro" (dog).


----------



## cristóbal

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> "Chucho" is a coloquial word of "perro" (dog).



Well, in that case, I think you "diste en el clavo." 

Pooch is very coloquial...The only time I would use it is if I were trying to be a bit humorous.  I wouldn't say to my friend, "Well, I had to take the pooch to the vet" unless I wanted to be funny.

As a side note...
There's a phrase in English.. "Screw the pooch" which means to completely mess things up.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

What means "screw" in your sentence?


----------



## cristóbal

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> What means "screw" in your sentence?



"What does screw mean in your sentence?"


In this case, it's like "to mess up"... a coloquialism for "to mess up" would be "to screw up".  I say it is a coloquialism because when I moved to the North after growing up in the South they made fun of me when I said "I screwed up".  It means to make a mistake.
As for "screw the pooch"... I would say it has a bit of a vulgar connotation.  It comes from military slang and is a euphemism for "f**k the dog" which originally meant to waste time.  Now it means to make a big mistake.

I might say.... "Man, you really screwed the pooch on that one."  But only to a friend... not to an elder person or someone for whom I hold much respect.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

ok, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Chaucer

If it had a capital letter, *Chucho*, it would be the nickname for someone named Jesús[/B].


----------



## Chaucer

If it had a capital letter, *Chucho*, it would be the nickname for someone named *Jesús* in Spanish.

Like Pepe for José, Hank for Henry [in English].

Oh, if it had a capital letter and ended in "a', *Chucha*, it would be the nickname for someone named *Jesusa* in Spanish.

chucha = female dog


----------



## Edwin

Chaucer said:
			
		

> If it had a capital letter, *Chucho*, it would be the nickname for someone named *Jesús* in Spanish.
> 
> Like Pepe for José, Hank for Henry [in English].
> 
> Oh, if it had a capital letter and ended in "a', *Chucha*, it would be the nickname for someone named *Jesusa* in Spanish.
> 
> chucha = female dog



Si Chucho terminara con u en lugar de o, sería el nombre de nuestro ilustre  líder!


----------



## sastrem92

I think chucho is mongrel in English


----------



## cristóbal

sastrem92 said:
			
		

> I think chucho is mongrel in English



Mongrel, or mutt are a bit more negative.  If I say mongrel referring to your dog, you ought to be offended... or at least your dog should be.


----------



## Durwen

"Chucho" does not denote a lot of love for the referred dog either.


----------



## cristóbal

Durwen said:
			
		

> "Chucho" does not denote a lot of love for the referred dog either.



well, there you go then.


----------



## paultucker79

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Well, in that case, I think you "diste en el clavo."
> 
> Pooch is very coloquial...The only time I would use it is if I were trying to be a bit humorous.  I wouldn't say to my friend, "Well, I had to take the pooch to the vet" unless I wanted to be funny.
> 
> As a side note...
> There's a phrase in English.. "Screw the pooch" which means to completely mess things up.



Is there really??? I have never heard of it!!! Maybe I'm too young to know......


----------



## cristóbal

paultucker79 said:
			
		

> Is there really??? I have never heard of it!!! Maybe I'm too young to know......



You're older than I am... Anyway, i believe it is a US military term, hence it probably never made it big in the UK.


----------



## DeFelix

I once dated someone from Colombia and he used "chucho" to mean "stinky", "putrid", "bitter", "ill-mannered"....  As in: "ese viejo era muy chucho"

He sometimes used "chucha" to signify "armpit"

He would use it in this context:  "huele a pura chucha" (which I thought was a funny expression ...)

Anybody ever hear this interpretation?

-DeFelix


----------



## zebedee

sastrem92 said:
			
		

> I think chucho is mongrel in English



I thought a mongrel meant that the dog was a mix of 2 or more breeds. It sounds to me more technical than the colloquial _chucho_. I think _mutt _ would be a better equivalent, being more collquial than _mongrel_.
But it's just my opinion... Any other ideas?


----------



## pinkpanter

in the movie "relative values", "pooch" was used as a term of endearnment. what do you think of that?


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> in the movie "relative values", "pooch" was used as a term of endearnment. what do you think of that?



I don't want to screw the pooch on this one, so I'll limit myself to the English words, as used in this small corner of the world.  It would be nice to see a British or Australian or Canadian  or other US response as well.

Pooch= friendly, even affectionate way to refer to any dog.  At home, when my Chesapeake Bay Retriever is bothering people for for a snack, he is called
the Mooch Pooch  [to Mooch: to beg for or steal food]

Mutt= can be disparaging or affectionate; used to refer to a dog, even a purebred dog, when speaking about it in a negative tone

Mongrel= Never used to name or call a dog...it's a descriptive noun meaning of mixed breed, and is usually negative in tone

Woof, Arf Arf,
Cuchu


----------



## belén

So I guess Mongrel could be equivalent to the "mil leches" we use in Spanish, at least in Spain.

¿Qué raza es tu perro?
Uf! Es un mil leches, ni se sabe...


----------



## FranFF

No se cómo se diría ¡chucho!, pero si estamos describiendo a un perro como "chucho, lo más cercano sería quizás "mongrel".


----------



## te gato

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I don't want to screw the pooch on this one, so I'll limit myself to the English words, as used in this small corner of the world. It would be nice to see a British or Australian or Canadian or other US response as well.
> 
> Pooch= friendly, even affectionate way to refer to any dog. At home, when my Chesapeake Bay Retriever is bothering people for for a snack, he is called
> the Mooch Pooch [to Mooch: to beg for or steal food]
> 
> Mutt= can be disparaging or affectionate; used to refer to a dog, even a purebred dog, when speaking about it in a negative tone
> 
> Mongrel= Never used to name or call a dog...it's a descriptive noun meaning of mixed breed, and is usually negative in tone
> 
> Woof, Arf Arf,
> Cuchu


Hola;
Ok you asked for a canadian view...
*Pooch*--Same
*Mutt*--Mix breed dog
*Mongrel*--Mix breed dog, looks like it just crawled out of a garbage can..
And the last one...Oh my god..That *thing* looks like it's dead and forgot to lie down.
te gato


----------



## Riverdoc

Hola a todos,

Posiblemente "mutt".

Riverdoc


----------



## Narda

Friends:

Please do not use chucho in its feminine version.  It is true in Guatemala and Mexico it means the female dog, but going further south is a huge vulgarity.  For Jesusa, use Chus, Chusita, there you are on safe ground no matter where.

Narda


----------



## Maestra

En Honduras, chucho es un perro si se utiliza como sustantivo.  Si se utiliza como adjectivo, significa sucio.
"Cambiáte el pantalón, vos, está chucho."

"Saca ese chucho de aquí que huele."

Mi esposo es hondureño...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Forestalio

Interesante.

En EL Salvador, "chucho" es perro. Perra es "chucha; pero en Panamá es una palabra de muy mal gusto. De hecho, el peor insulto que se profiere en Panamá es "Chucha madre". Esa palabra significa "vagina" en términos vulgares. De hecho, a la artista brasileña Xuxa, aquí no la pronuncian como en toda América del Sur y Central, "shusha" sino que lo pronuncian "sucsa" para no caer en una palabra soez. SU origen es de la lengua indígena "Cueva" que se hablaba en Panamá antes de los españoles, ,precisamente un cronista español de la Colonia, refería que los indios sacaban del lodo unos moluscos a los que llaman "chuchas". Este marisco es negro, con vellos y se asemeja a la vulva femenina y en Panamá le dicen "concha negra"(hay otros países latinoamericanos en que llaman "concha" a la vagina. En Costa Rica le llaman "chucheca" a este molusco, quizas por la proximidad cultural pre-colombina a Panamá, pero no tiene connotación de mala palabra.

Para un panameño, por ejemplo, resulta extremadamente curioso, sino escandalizante, cuando una mujer salvadoreña, refiriéndose a una perrita, diga "tengo una chuchita muy linda y juguetona". Cosa que yo he escuchado varias veces...


----------



## te gato

Riverdoc said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Posiblemente "mutt".
> 
> Riverdoc


Hola Riverdoc;
According to my dictionary you are correct...
"CHUCHO in English is MUTT
Te gato


----------



## Esmeralda

cristóbal said:
			
		

> "What does screw mean in your sentence?"
> 
> In this case, it's like "to mess up"... a coloquialism for "to mess up" would be "to screw up". I say it is a coloquialism because when I moved to the North after growing up in the South they made fun of me when I said "I screwed up". It means to make a mistake.
> As for "screw the pooch"... I would say it has a bit of a vulgar connotation. It comes from military slang and is a euphemism for "f**k the dog" which originally meant to waste time. Now it means to make a big mistake.
> 
> I might say.... "Man, you really screwed the pooch on that one." But only to a friend... not to an elder person or someone for whom I hold much respect.


Good morning, friends!
I'm afraid I started with this.  
Yes, in Spanish "chucho" means "Mutt" or "Mongrel" (Mix breed dog). If *I* say it referring to *MY* dog, it can be an affectionate way to mention him/her (I have a retriever and I adore her!), *BUT* if *YOU* say it referring to *MY* dog (even if he/she is a mix breed dog) *I* will be very offended... and also my dog!
Yes, in Spanish we also use "perro mil leches"... 
And, finally, I would like to contribute with a translation of "Man, you really screwed the pooch on that one": "Tío, la cagaste" (con perdón/I beg your pardon). But, as Cristóbal explained, I would say it " only to a friend... not to an elder person or someone for whom I hold much respect"  
¡Salud, compañeros!


----------



## Newman

I agree with the post by cuchuflete. I don't think pooch is used very often. I think it may be a dying word. But Mutt and Mongrel are quite common. At least where I'm from.


----------



## Mancho25

I was in Guatemala for 2 months and they referred to Chucho as being a "stray dog" which in this case the dogs usually are mutts hence the correlation between chucho and mutt.  And who honestly uses the word pooch anymore?


----------



## Juliomelecio

Chaucer said:


> If it had a capital letter, *Chucho*, it would be the nickname for someone named Jesús[/b].


.

¡Right!. This is the only meaning I know for chucho.
Chao.


----------



## godofwar

All hands,
Watch out using the word "chucha" in Peru.
Not good.


----------



## togihill

About 20 years ago I had a couple of good Mexican friends who helped me learn some Spanish. I was also learning Spanish in college so it was a great help to me. They did play around with me some since I didn't know the language very well and got me to say things in front of their friends that made them laugh. I knew it was a little foolish just to repeat anything, but I was young and played along.

There were 2 particular phrases I remember that to this day I wonder what they meant. One of the phrases was "Jartos de chuchos" and they would get me to say that while we were eating. The other phrase they would get me to say was "Tipo Tipón."

I am a little nervous about asking because knowing those 2 guys no telling what these phrases meant, but I have been dying to know for 20 years so I am asking. If anybody knows please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Aserolf

togihill said:


> About 20 years ago I had a couple of good Mexican friends who helped me learn some Spanish. I was also learning Spanish in college so it was a great help to me. They did play around with me some since I didn't know the language very well and got me to say things in front of their friends that made them laugh. I knew it was a little foolish just to repeat anything, but I was young and played along.
> 
> There were 2 particular phrases I remember that to this day I wonder what they meant. One of the phrases was *"Jartos de chuchos"* and they would get me to say that while we were eating. The other phrase they would get me to say was *"Tipo Tipón."*
> 
> I am a little nervous about asking because knowing those 2 guys no telling what these phrases meant, but I have been dying to know for 20 years so I am asking. If anybody knows please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


 These phrases are not as bad as you might think they are, so don't worry about it! 
The first one (and I'm guessing...) means something like: "We are so full of dogs" (perhaps your were eating hot-dogs??)
The second one doesn't really make much sense to me: _'Tipo'_ could be "guy", "man", and _"tipón"_ could be a 'great guy' ??

Hope it helps! ;o)


----------



## togihill

Thanks! I have wondered for years. Recently I used Google Tranlsate and it helped me sort of figure out the 'jartos de chucos' comment. I still couldn't find anything on the "tipo tipón". Knowing my friend, he made them both up. But thanks again for the info.


----------



## togihill

Originally posted by Aserolf 





> The first one (and I'm guessing...) means something like: "We are so full of dogs" (perhaps your were eating hot-dogs??)


 
It was so long ago I don't remember but we very well may have been. I remember one time in particular we were grilling outside.


----------

